# Betta is sick?



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

My girlfriend has a betta and it is acting really wierd. It will go down o the bottom of the tank and stick its head under the rocks and it will stay there all day not moving until you go to feed it then i comes out and eats and then sinks back down. Te water is cleaned every week about and the colours on him have faided. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

What size tank/bowl is he in? What temperature do you keep him at?


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

upon closer look it has what looks like a film all over it. It looks like a fungus but t is uniform to is skin and not flowery or puffy. It is in a gallon bowl and is kept around 76-78


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How old is the betta? Is there filtration? How long have you had him?


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have had the betta for about 3 months and no there is not any filtration. thanks


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

The fish has no stopped eating, it will go up to the food mouth it and hen spit it out. Any help before it dies!!!!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How long since you changed water?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

What are you feeding? If you are just feeding pellets, you might want to try something frozen or live. My personal 2 cents worth... I dont think once a week water change is enough for a 1 gallon. I change my 1/2 gallons every day and my 2 gallons every 4 days or so (or daily if someone looks under the weather). Just make sure you use dechlor and try to keep the water about the same temp.

Is your room temperature 76-78 or his water? I have found that my tank temps usually run a little under room temp rather than the same. Also, many houses are cooler at night than the day which would make it drop even lower. If that is the case, you might consider jacking up his heat a notch. Bettas really like around 78-80. I keep my house around 75 but my water is usually around 72 which while liveable generally for a betta can cause them to be lethargic and unhappy. Most of my bettas are now heated by sitting their containers in a larger tank that has a heater or the tiny heaters made for 2-5 gallons.


----------

